# ~The Eeveelution Club~



## Evolutionary (Sep 6, 2008)

*Intro*
 
 You have entered the one and only *drum roll*, *Eeveelution club*. [or the EC]
 Do you like Eevee or any of it's evolutions? Then 
 this is the place for you. Here we can post fanart 
 and just talk about Eevee and it's evolutions. 
 Anyone can join but you must read the...


 *Rules*

1. Follow the TCOD rules. They are found here.

2. You have to respect other posters and members.

3. You must be a fan of Eevee and it's evolutions, 
you don't need to be mad about them, just like them.

4. Please post a least sometimes. You 
don't need to be a postaholic, just try.

5. When you join put "Eevee Rocks!" in your post 
to show you have read the rules.

 6. Have fun. Have fun. Have fun. Have fun. Have fun. Have a lot of fun!

*Members list [31 members]*

-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
  -Shadowstar
 -Dark Butterfly 
 -MewXCharmeleonXEevee
 -Kriisa Scorcher
 -KawaiiKun
 -link008
 -Bakuphoon
 -WorstUsernameEver
 -Hikari Nijino
 -Jewel Espeon
 -Erindor the Espeon
 -Vaporeon~
 -ChaosTres
 -Drifloon Rocks 
 -Jason-Kun
 -Eeveelution
 -Full Metal Cookies
 -Amazing Sparkz
 -Flora and Ashes
 -Ruffledfeathers
 -Felidire
 -White Wolf
 -Lavia
 -Ayame
 -PurelyAmazing
-cute eevee
-MissEeveelution
-Arylett Dawnsborough
-Mike the Foxhog
-Taliax
 
*Eeveelution-sonas*

  Jason-Kun
 White Wolf
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
link008
Jewel Espeon
Worst Username Ever
Eeveelution
 

 *Other
* 
Style: Umbreon.
Welcome to our newest member *Taliax.*

The banner picture was by Pokesho.


----------



## Shadowstar (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Joinage, because Eevee Rocks!!!

I like Umbreon, Eevee, Flareon, and Espeon.^^

I'd like to be co-owner. If you don't mind.~


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I be joining cos' Eevee Rocks!!!

My fave eeveelotions along with Eevee are:
Vaporeon
Glaceon
Flareon
Espeon


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Both accepted. Shadowstar, you're Co-Owner. I updated the members list.

Members list
EeveeSkitty [Owner]
Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
Dark Butterfly

and if you can't read sigs here is a picture of all Eeveelutions...





Credit to Pokesho if you'd like to use it.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Lili (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Why am I joining, you ask? Because Eevee rock(s)!

I'm a true, blue(or black with yellow rings) Umbreon fan. I wih they brought the Shiny Umbeon style back.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 7, 2008)

*The Eeveelution Club*

I have some art of Eeveelutions
By Kureculari on DeviantART





By Celiex3 on DeviantART [do not use for anything even with credit, just for looking]





and By the great purplekecleon...































Also I did a very quick 30 second banner that you can use.





If it's too big then use this...






But anyway...accepted MewXCharmeleonXEevee. Updated members list again. 

Members list
EeveeSkitty [Owner]
Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
Dark Butterfly 
MewXCharmeleonXEevee

Note:On the main site you can still use Shiny Umbreon. You can change to it here at the bottom of the page. But in the forums you'll have to live with what other styles there are. *sad face*

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I join! I join! Eevee Rocks!!! Eevee Rocks!!!

Umbreon, Glaceon, Flareon, Espeon, Jolteon, Leafeon, Vaporeon...Wow. Total cuteness. And let's not forget the one who started it all...Eevee! *puts Eevee on stage with gold medal*


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Of course you can join. Updated members list...
Members list
EeveeSkitty [Owner]
Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
Dark Butterfly 
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Kriisa Scorcher

I come here every day unless I'm on holiday or my internet isn't working. I couldn't come for the last three days so sorry for being late. Thanks for joining and welcome to the club Kriisa Scorcher. I have a topic for disscusion...

Current Topic: *Which is your favorite Eeveelution and why?*

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## KawaiiKun (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Eevee ROCKS!!!

and so does Flareon and Leafeon. Total Kawaiiness.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I'm joining.

Hmm... I'll go with Espeon, psychic is my favorite out of the types Eevee evolves into, and Espeon just looks elegant.

Eevee rocks, though!
I think I'll change my avatar to just a picture of Eevee...


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Both Accepted. Welcome to the Eeveelution Club [which is still sorta dead].

Members list
EeveeSkitty [Owner]
Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
Dark Butterfly 
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Kriisa Scorcher
KawaiiKun
link008

As for the...Current Topic: *Which is your favorite Eeveelution and why?*
I personally Like Espeon and Eevee the most, Flareon and Vaporeon second and Glaceon, Jolteon and Umbreon third. But I like them all really.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Nope (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I join, thank you.

Eevee rocks, but I prefer Umbreon. Mostly because it was the first eeveelution I got, it was on silver, but that save is dead :(


----------



## Flareon-Chan (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Can I join? Guess my fav Eeveelution! XD *shot*


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I'm joining. By the way, Eevee rocks!

My favorite is Umbreon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

All accepted except for Flareon-Chan. Please read the rules and come back. Sorry.

Members list
EeveeSkitty [Owner]
Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
Dark Butterfly 
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Kriisa Scorcher
KawaiiKun
link008
Bakuphoon
WorstUsernameEver

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*



EeveeSkitty said:


> All accepted except for Flareon-Chan. Please read the rules and come back. Sorry.


Woah. I managed to follow the rules without actually reading them!:sunglasses:

:sweatdrop:


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Can I join? I love espeon, eevee, vaporeon, jolteon, and ect.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

May I join? Because Eevee Rocks!!!

My favorites are Vaporeon, Espeon, Umbreon, Leafeon, and Glaceon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

All accepted except for Jewel Espeon. Please read the rules and come back. Sorry.

Members list
EeveeSkitty [Owner]
Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
Dark Butterfly 
MewXCharmeleonXEevee
Kriisa Scorcher
KawaiiKun
link008
Bakuphoon
WorstUsernameEver
Hikari Nijino

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Fairly sure you didn't make the image in that banner. :/


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Sorry, I forgot. Eevee Rocks!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I have joined. And I believe that you can guess my favorite Eeveelution....

It's






!!!

No. It's Espeon. Umbreon is a close second though.


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

My favorite Eevee evo, huh? Well, it's a tie between Umbreon and Glaceon. Umbreon because it's a Dark-type, coolio designs, and it's an Eevee evolution, duh! Glaceon, because of it's design, it's power, and it's probably the only Ice-type I use more than 2 times in the games.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Come on people post. If not then let this place die, I don't mind too much but it would be nice if you did. Please.
From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Callisto (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Yay! Eevee Rocks! (and so does Vaporeon, Glaceon, Espeon, Jolteon, Flareon,and Leafeon, listed in my favorites order.)

EDIT: Sorry Umbreon! (You rock too!)


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

To keep it active... how 'bout talking about what the flying eeveevolvtion would look like when it comes out?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I personally envisioned an Eevee with angel wings, but it'll probably be better than that. x3


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

i have a flying fakemon sprite with Dumbo wings that it uses to fly. XD But i don't think the real one would be like that either. x3


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Accepted. if you wanted to join.
*Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~

As for a flying Eeveelution I think that it would be white in a sort of cloudy way. Of course it would have wings. But really the angel wings *might* not work to well. Of course I don't know if they're going to make more Eeveelutions but I hope they do and I hope they're as good as the one's already existing.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I found the flying sprite:







Tried to make it a lighter brown then regular eevee. I think the real one will be more like how eeveeskitty described.

And it's called volareon, because I think fly in spanish is volar.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Nice work Jewel Espeon. I think I'll make an Eevee sprite today so I'll edit when I'm back from school.[It's morning here and I don't have much time]

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## MidnightAgony (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I'm joining because Umbreon(my #1 fav of all time), Espeon, Jolteon, Vaporeon, Flareon, Glaceon, Leafeon and Eevee Rock(s!!!) Socks. I can make banners for each inividual Eeveelution. Who made the avatars on age 1? And of course they will keep making Eeveelutions and of course they'll stay as awesome as they are now. The Flying Type eh? I made one before, but it was purely for humor porposes only. Not very great. I'll try again though.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Accepted.*

Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres


OK, maybe we should change the topic now? I think that while on the subject of different types of Eeveelutions we could talk about what a dragon or ground type Eeveelution could be like. I can't imagine a dragon type Eeveelution because Eevee is just so cute! As for a ground type, it could be brown? But if they release a flying type Eeveelution next it would make sense to have a ground type with it in 'a pair' like Espeon, Umbreon and Leafeon, Glaceon...

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Callisto (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

If they do make a flying Eeveelution.... I prefer cloud wings.:sweatdrop:


----------



## Drifloon Rocks (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

May I join? Eevee Rocks!!! Not as much as Glaceon, but still, it can evolve into 7 different Pokemon. How cool is that?

Did anyone see May's Glaceon in the most recent episode to air in the US? So cool.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Eevee Rocks My favore Eeveelution is Glaceon, because they are so bautiful and they look sweet and loving and kind.


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Flying Eeveelution...Probably going to have a fluffy cloudish-like tails and fluffy white wings. it's body fur might be sky blue,and it's ears are of course...FLUFFY! Dragon-type Eeveelution? Wonder how their gonna make _that_ cute...But of course Dragonite's pretty cute. I had a Ground-type Eeveelution look in mind, but I fogets it now.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I imagine the dragon type to have a dragon mask and maybe some scales. And I once thought of the ground evo to have it's tail underground.

Anyone know what the ghost evo should look like?


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Accepted of course Drifloon Rocks and Jason-Kun.

*Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun

I don't know how they could make a dragon eeveelution look cute either but as you said Dragonite's cute and I also like Dragonair. As for a ghost evo, maybe it could have a sort of ghostly body like Gastly.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

*bursts in laughing madly* I want in. >:

Glaceon's my fave. |D Them Umbreon, then Jolteon.

I have designs for an Eeveelution of each type if anyone wants to see. :]

do I have to put all _three_ exclamation points in this 'Eevee rocks' thing? >: it hurts my brain.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 22, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

You don't have to it's just me but I know you've read the rules. And please do post the designs, I want to see them. :D

*Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Whatever. OK, new topic if you'd like but you can still talk about the old one if you'd like. So the topic...

*Why and How did you get to like Eevee and it's evolutions?*

From ES


----------



## MidnightAgony (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I lost interest in Pokemon when I was really young and I recently regained interest. The first game I played was XD, where I evolved the Eevee into Umbreon. (I remebered Flareon, Vaporeon and Jolteon but not Umbreon or Espeon)That's pretty much it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I... got an Eevee plushie (avatar) when I was 8 or so. It was my first Pokemon plushie. I didn't think much of Eevee until a few years later, but that plushie is to blame in the end.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Yeha, when I was about 5-7 I loved Pokemon and then I sort of then gave up on it [I loved the TV series] but then sarted playing the games and got interest in Pokemon again and the good thing was I already knew the cities and routes and such. Loved Eevee after getting one in Gold I love that pose the most and evolved into my favorite Eeveelution, Espeon. 

From ES


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I think I started liking eevee when i first got my firered game. After recieving it I went to the department store or whatever it's called, and went to the guy who sold the evolution stones. I figured out that you could evolve eevee with any of the three.

But I was disapointed when I figured out that leaf stone didn't work. XD


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Well, I found out about Eevee when I just happened to look at this Pokemon comic (Magical Pokemon Journey, I think it's called~) and I saw these 2 cute Pokemon (Eevee) and they stood out to me. Then, when I played Gold and got Espeon and Umbreon, it was set like dryed cement. (Bad expample, I know ^^) So, there ya go.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Dose anyone know a for sure way to get  a  female Eevee?  I'm  breeding but   each one I hatch  out is  a  male.  I'm  trying to  get   a  female Vapoeron & Glaceon.

*Why and How did you get to like Eevee and it's evolutions?*
The Eevee brothers episode,  I was probly 11 at  the  time,  I  thought  all four where  cute <3


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Dark Butterfly: most usaully turn out male. I think there's a 1/4 chance of getting a female.

Or you can get one on wi-fi; if you have it.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Yeah, female Eevees are hard to get because the chance of getting a male is 86.5 or something. Note this:

I'll be leaving until 30 September [my time zone] and won't be active at all unless I'm VERY lucky. For now the Co-Owner Shadowstar is in charge but if she doesn't come then Jewel Espeon you can be in charge for now. Thanks.

From ES


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*



Jewel Espeon said:


> But I was disapointed when I figured out that leaf stone didn't work. XD


Way back on Blue, I tried the Moon Stone. :P


Jewel Espeon said:


> Dark Butterfly: most usaully turn out male. I think there's a 1/4 chance of getting a female.


It's 1/8th. i.e., the same as the starters.

Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Okay, to keep the club alive I'm going to start another topic to talk about:

*What do you think the bug evo will look like?*


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Like this. :D

Art + Design = mine


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

cool. :3

Are you gonna color it?


----------



## Lili (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I think the bug evo will have some insect-like wings, with a stinger at the end of its tail (or for its tail). It could also have antennae.

FMC, I love your insecteon. It looks like something you'd see in a science fiction movie. The antennae and eyes are pretty~


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

|D thanks guys. I had a few others scanned before my scanner died on me if you'd like to see?


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Sure. I'd like to see them.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Ok, here's Ghost, Dragon, and Flying.
None of the names except Soueon's are final.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Cool, the hands are the wings! :3 

And the little dragon wings are so cute. :3


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

OK, I'm back. Just letting you guys know. As for a bug evo...maybe it could have antenna and could be greenish.

From ES


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Hey, I'm joining since I love Eevee. I'd say Eevee Rocks, but Eevee also rules and is more important than the other Pokemon! I love Eevee, so count me in! Besides, look at my username: "Eeveelution"! Besides, if I don't post here often, I'm probably taking an unannounced break or am doing something else Eevee-related. Trust me, I even overuse Eevee in my stories!

_You get the idea, I could go on for hours..._


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Yes, Eeveelution you can join. Yes I could go on for hours too...YAY for Eevee and Eeveelution fans. Thanks for joining.

Edit: Updated members list as always...WOW, we're getting more and more members...

*Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution

Note that I check here EVERYDAY unless I'm on holiday or something but if you have a different timezone then it might take a while for me to come here and check for new members. Thank you.


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Hmm, I expect an Eeveelution with butterfly wings for a bug version, and you'd get it with a leaf stone. I'll have to try drawing that sometime!


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Hmmm... maybe I should also try a scratch one!


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

>: FMC is sad because she is not on the list


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I'l draw one of each type(including ones of existing types, but the way I think they should've been drawn) and post it up here.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Sorry, I probaly forgot. *facepalm*

*Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies

Please tell if I forgot you. An Eeveelution for eack type would be great ChaosTres.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Hey, I didn't scratch the bug evo yet, but I made eevee splice adoptables!


----------



## Amazing Sparkz (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I wanna join, 'cause Eevee Rocks, and so does Jolteon!!! They're both so cute, and strong. The others aren't so bad, either, actually. I love them all! Jolteon, Eevee, Glaceon, Flareon...You know where i'm going with this, right? good.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

OK, you can join.

*Members list* [join date order]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz

Yay 19 members.


----------



## Flora (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Eevee Rocks!  May I join?

I'd have to say Vaporeon is my favorite, though Leafeon's in a close second.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Of course you can join Flora. 
*
Members list* [20 members]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz
-Flora and Ashes

Yay, 20 members! I think I'll do something special when it's either 30 or 50 members. Depends on what I feel like.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

So new topic?

*What do you think the Steel type Eeveelution would be like?*
It could have steel armor things attached to it. The main body would be greyish and maybe the furry parts could be spiky like Jolteon but not in that way if you know what I mean. Ehh...can't think of much for steel. We're going to run out of types some day...

Edit: HELLO?

Edit: Now for the first post I'll edit to change the colour fo the font to another Eeveelution every once and awhile. At the mo it's Espeon with a dark purple for the titles and a lighter purpley pink for other text. If you want the text changed to another Eeveelution then tell me.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Well, I once made a drawing of a steel fakemon evo. It was really robot like with really sharp features. And I think it was supposed to have red eyes but I didn't color it so...

Btw, I think the font color's cool. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

OK, thanks. Tell me everyone if you want it changed but the preset font colours suck...and the current font colour is the best I can get...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Hmmm... I wouldn't want it to look robotic. I envisioned simply a steel gray Eevolution with steel plates melded into it's skin at places.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Ohh...that's what I thought. Maybe link008 can read minds...plus Jewel Espeon, I love the Eevee splice adoptable in your siggy. Espeon and Ninetales are not my very favorite Pokemon but VERY near. Plus the splice is awesome. And no I'm not going off topic because it's still about Eeveelutions.


----------



## Lili (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I never really imagined a Steel-type, but I think it would be an Eevee with armor like what Aron has on it. It's eyes would be grey and it'd be a grey-white color.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I really never imagined the steel evo to not look robotic.

And eeveeskitty, I also linked it to my adoptables shop. ^^ Mudvee, wingvee, and scropvee are available now. X3


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Yay for Eevee splice adoptables, the best adoptables invented.

I've requested a Mudvee and a Wingvee. They're some of the cutest splices I've seen.


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Aw thanks. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Is OK Jewel, you deserve it. The Eevee splice adoptables were a really great idea.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I may as well join. My fave is leafeon. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

*Members list* [21 members]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz
-Flora and Ashes
-Ruffledfeathers

Updating of members list. Welcome Ruffledfeathers.


----------



## Felidire (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*



> 3. You must b*e* a fan of E*e*vee and it's e*v*olutions,
> you don't ne*e*d to b*e* mad about them, just like them.


e*r*.. I can still be mad ab*o*ut them, right? ^^;
Yeah *c*ount me in, i'd li*k*e*s* to join. ,,>3


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Nice um...bold lettering of Eevee Rocks. At first I thought you were pointing out a typo or something but then I remembered I check the first post for typos. Accepted anyways.

*Members list* [22 members]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz
-Flora and Ashes
-Ruffledfeathers
-Felidire

So...why is it everyone leaves after someone new joins?


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

I dunno. :/

Anyway, just so you know I'm scratching a bug evo to show you. ^^


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club*

Yay~ Fwee, Eeveelutions~


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Hi, I'll join, my favourite Eeveelution is Espeon.
Eevee rocks


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

*Members list* [23 members]
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz
-Flora and Ashes
-Ruffledfeathers
-Felidire
-White Wolf


----------



## Eeveelution (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Steel Eeveelution? Probably would have a lot of silvery white fur with a black mane that looks shiny... Then maybe some kind of "helmet" or "hat" that's obviously metal.

I can actually picture it now, but I stink at those kind of things.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Eeveelutions rock and I give you a picture...
Cute Picture


----------



## Lili (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

That picture is epic win. Umbreon is so cuuute~
((if anyone is wondering, I left a comment as LiliUmbreon, I know I have nothing in my gallery))


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

More cuteness
Support the Eeveelutions
Eevee
Vaporeon
Flareon
Jolteon
Espeon
Umbreon
Glaceon
Leafeon

I have no life.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

How dare you put that bright heart next to Umbreon...*sobs inside*


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

I did not do that...someone else did but if you really want some other Umbreon pic...here


----------



## MidnightAgony (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Yay! I lurves it.


----------



## Lili (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

That's a nice Umbreon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

A cute winged Espeon~
Vaporeon in water~

Edit: The cutest Eevee~


----------



## Eeveelution (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Irineon (Steel-type Eeveelution)

I didn't do that, but it's pretty cool! The creator also made a normal-type Eeveelution called Eeveeon, but I don't know if she put it on Deviant Art.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Nice finding Eeveelution. 100th reply! But you got the 100th post D:


----------



## Lili (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

That's a good looking Irineon. That's an amazing artist.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Sky Eeveelution isn't the best but will do...
Poison eeveelution It's pretty good...
Steel eeveelution is pretty good and is how I imagined it as well...
And that's it. I feel picturey this week :D


----------



## Lavia (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

I wantz to join this club. My fav eeveelutions are Espeon and Umbreon but lately Espeon is getting more and more to my favorite. Of course Eevee Rox...I mean Eevee Rocks! So can I joinz this clubz?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Yes you can join, Lavia.

*Members list [24 members]*
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz
-Flora and Ashes
-Ruffledfeathers
-Felidire
-White Wolf
-Lavia

Now a new member's came...don't ditch this place because there's a new member :D

Edit: As always this place is dieing because a new member has come. Why...why? *cries*


----------



## Lavia (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Well, I came just in time. Now...what? Can I start I new topic? If I can then

What Eeveelution has your favorite type?


----------



## Lili (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Umbreon

Dark types RULE.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Glaceon.  I love Ice types.  Even my TCG deck is ice (well. water. but the Pokemon are ice types - Articuno, Glaceon, Weavile, etc - in the games)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Hmm... There's no fighting Eevee, there's no flying Eevee.

Espeon!


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Glaceon. They're so cute and hugable.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Espeon is mine. Psychic types are awesomesauce~ Espeon is my favorite Eeveelution anyways.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

I couldn't agree more, I think Espeon's the best Eeveelution.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

ESPEON FTW! It has recently become my favorite Pokemon tied with Eevee and Skitty and Delcatty. It depends if I'm in a cute mood or an elegant mood.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Umbreon and Espeon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

^ Yeah, Umbreon is pretty cool as well.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Hi Eeveelution Club people, I just started working at Mewtwo's new Sugimori splice shop and the first one I did was an Espeon spliced with an Umbreon with icy blue colours and here it is.
I call it Uspreon





What do you think?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

^ That is awesomesaucity.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

eeeh. I don't like it.

It looks... off. And the tail is tip-heavy.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Thanks, it took about 3-4 hours to complete as I was using a new style which turned out to work very well. It looks alot better than my previous attempts at Sugimori style drawing. Thanks again.

EDIT: I didn't see that post (post ninjaed), it's only my second Sugimori splice and this is much better than the first but I'm still learning to do it. Plus it's what was requested at Mewtwo's Sugimori Splice Shop.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

I've never tried Sugimori splices. But FMC, yeah I see what you mean, the tail end does look too heavy.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*



EeveeSkitty said:


> Sky Eeveelution isn't the best but will do...
> Poison eeveelution It's pretty good...
> Steel eeveelution is pretty good and is how I imagined it as well...
> And that's it. I feel picturey this week :D


Gracious! Your drawing skills are phenomenal!

(Which makes me feel bad about my own.)


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*



Erindor the Espeon said:


> Gracious! Your drawing skills are phenomenal!
> 
> (Which makes me feel bad about my own.)


*looks down* I didn't do them. Some different people on dA did, their drawing skills are phenomenal.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

*joining*
Well, Eeveelutions are very cute indeed.
Eevee rocks!
I like Espeon the best, though.  :p  And Jolteon the least.  Jolteon's far too spiky.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

I have no idea what I like the least. Probably Leafeon, because I'm not too fond of Grass-types.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: The Eeveelution Club~*

Ayame you are in. Espeon is so the best Eeveelution, no real competition apart from Glaceon and prehaps Umbreon.

*Members list [25 members]*
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
-Shadowstar [Co-Owner]
-Dark Butterfly 
-MewXCharmeleonXEevee
-Kriisa Scorcher
-KawaiiKun
-link008
-Bakuphoon
-WorstUsernameEver
-Hikari Nijino
-Jewel Espeon
-Erindor the Espeon
-Vaporeon~
-ChaosTres
-Drifloon Rocks 
-Jason-Kun
-Eeveelution
-Full Metal Cookies
-Amazing Sparkz
-Flora and Ashes
-Ruffledfeathers
-Felidire
-White Wolf
-Lavia
-Ayame

Edit: I've forgotten how to make a poll, or can't I since I've already made the thread. 

Can I edit in a poll?


----------



## Ayame (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe we could rip off an idea from the Obsessive Scribblers and have people draw our Eeveelution pokesonas together, or some Eeveelution art.
:3


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 25, 2008)

Glaceon's abilities, yes. Though the head design throws me off.

Umbreon, ownage. Espeon ownage. The eeveelutions had a good run in Johto.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 25, 2008)

Had a thought.

*What did you do to your first Eevee?*
Myself, maybe 9 or so years ago. Pokemon Blue. I found out that tower in Celadon had a back entrance. Climbed up. Well, hey, a free Pokemon. Eevee. Doesn't seem like anything special. (I don't think I was fond of normal types back then) So I used Eevee in battle... and it really wasn't anything special.

I know it took me a while to figure out those elemental stones evolved Pokemon. So yeah, my first Eevee languished. :P

Somehow, I thought Eevee was cool enough for me to get the plushie pictured in my avatar all those years ago. Or maybe it was because the store didn't have anymore Pikachus. :P


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

*What did you do to your first Eevee?*

It was in Gold that I got my first Eevee from Bill which I happened to visit. It was a girl and when I first looked at it's stats I thought it was SOOOOOO cute so I kept it in my team like forever. I knew that Eevee evolved with either evolution stones or happiness but you can't get any evolution stones before the E4 in Gold so I just went with happiness. I had no idea how to raise happiness so I just took some guesses.

I left my GBA in the charger all night but with the power on because I thought if the Eevee was awake it would be more happy with me. I fed it all my berries thinking it would love me for food. I also did many other stupid things. Finally I gave up and decided to just let it be an Eevee. I carried on with my adventure in Gold. In victory road Eevee was now my highest level Pokemon by far, it's like the solo runs with your starters except I was going with Eevee. I battled my rival before the E4 and after the battle my Eevee was like Lv 50 and guess what~ 

*dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun, sparkles fly around Eevee*

Congratulations, your Eve has evolved into Espeon!

Yes my Eevee was called Eve.

I had an Espeon for the E4 but guess what, it had no psychic moves. That is why you evolve your Eevee early, so don't do my mistake it is dead. After then...I amnow known as Princess Eve Skittia in memory of my Eevee/Espeon which is now gone D:


The Obsessive Scribblers rip off would be cool even if it's a rip off. I could do something on GIMP. Problem: We have 25 members, that is way too many, we could just draw members that have actually come here and donated posts apart from the joining post.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

Ayame said:


> Maybe we could rip off an idea from the Obsessive Scribblers and have people draw our Eeveelution pokesonas together, or some Eeveelution art.
> :3


I like the former idea. Eeveelution Personas ftw.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

No posts after this are counted. This is the number of posts everyone in the club has made not including the joining post[the one where they ask to join] which gets rid of lots of people and saves me typing heaps. Everyone is in groups. This list is nothing really, just a plain outline who visits and posts the most and who joins and leaves. 

*Awesomesaucity*
EeveeSkitty: Heaps.

*Awesomenocity*
Jewel Espeon: 18

*Awesomesauce*
MewXCharmeleonXEevee: 7
link008: 7
Full Metal Cookies: 6
ChaosTres: 5

*Awesomeness*
Dark Flamez: 3
Eeveelution: 3
White Wolf: 3 

*Awesome*
Dark Butterfly: 1
Erindor the Espeon: 1
Vaporeon: 1 
Jason-Kun: 1
Lavia: 1 
Ayame: 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 25, 2008)

EeveeSkitty, I like the idea of the Eeveelution Persona and if you draw it I'll colour and shade it like I did for your Eevee and Skitty pic on DeviantArt.

My First Eevee:
I got my first Eevee in Silver from Bill. I am a breeder and like to raise pokemon from the lowest level I can, preferably from an egg. But I didn't have a Ditto or a secong Eevee, so I raised it up and evolved it to Umbreon thinking it was really cool and strong, but found it wasn't very effective and had bad moves. As soon as I got to Kanto, I went and caught a Ditto and bred myself a whole team (6) of Eevees and trained them up till they learned their best moves and then evolved 5 of them to each Eeveelution and kept one as an Eevee. I used my new team to take out all the Kanto gym leaders and the Elite Four and got my Eevee team into the Hall Of Fame.


----------



## Lili (Nov 25, 2008)

*What did you do to your first Eevee?*

Well, in Celedon city, I found the back entrance or something in FireRed and saw was happy to get an Eevee. I didn't know it was male, (I forgot to look) so I named it Sierra. Later on, I changed his name to Pheonix. However, when I got my brother to help me level up my Pokemon, he just started a new game. He told me, "I couldn't train them. They were too weak. You can use my Pokemon." I got back at him by doing two things:
-beating his lv. 72 Charizard with my lv. 16 Meowth (I had two FireReds)
-deleting his game data
I then got another Eevee when i started a new game, again male, and named it Veevee. Now, I know about the evolution stones, but I'll evolve Veevee when the time comes. He's already in my team (my team in FireRed: Venasaur, Farfetch'd, Raticate, Hitmonlee, something else, Veevee) and I guess I'll evolve him before I defeat the Elite Four.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 25, 2008)

MewXCharmeleonXEevee said:


> I didn't know it was male


Damn, now I'm remembering a time when only Nidorans had genders. XP


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 25, 2008)

^ Ahh, the old days. I forgot RBY didn't have genders.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 25, 2008)

My first Eevee: I got him in my FireRed version (boy do I miss it so) and left it to rot in my PC. The end.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

^ What a sad sad story. 

So people, post your Eeveelution-sonas :D

And about who is getting to be in the picture I'll decide depending on this post count apart from starting post list and how much they actually say in posts, like if they have posted 50 times but have just said yes or no or something simple that won't count. 

Awesomesaucity will be in for sure.
Awesomenecity will be in for sure.
Awesomesauce will be in for sure.
Awesomeness has a chance.
Awesome depends.
But it also depends on who actually gives me their Eevee-sona.

*Awesomesaucity*
EeveeSkitty: Heaps.

*Awesomenocity*
Jewel Espeon: 18

*Awesomesauce*
MewXCharmeleonXEevee: 7
link008: 7
Full Metal Cookies: 6
ChaosTres: 5

*Awesomeness*
Dark Flamez: 3
Eeveelution: 3
White Wolf: 3 

*Awesome*
Dark Butterfly: 1
Erindor the Espeon: 1
Vaporeon: 1 
Jason-Kun: 1
Lavia: 1 
Ayame: 1

For your Eeveelution-sona you can draw me a rough copy of it or describe it in words or in any way to let me know what it's like. But if it's in words then tell me everything not just 'normal Espeon with a diamond' let me know where to put the diamonds, if to replacew the emerald with a diamond etc...

For the lineart it WILL take years because I can only work on GIMP in the Weekends and I have Chinese school on Saturdays[plus Chinese school goes to 5pm!] so I only have Sunday to do it.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 26, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ What a sad sad story.


I guess, though then again I always end up losing my games somehow. 

My Eevelution-sona? Your typical Glaceon only a more crystaline color. Brown eyes instead of the average green. Typically carries around a small, black bookbag around his neck which can be found full of various items such as books, notebooks, pens, pencils, an MP3 player, laptop, and cellphone.  Has a Kyogre shaped hat on his head and his...ice-like fur tends to stand up in tufts. Finally, a diamond colored scarf can be found around his neck.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Added to first post.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Nov 26, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ^ Added to first post.


Wait what? What do you mean?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

I added your Eeveesona. Simple.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 26, 2008)

*What did you do to your first Eevee?*

Oh god Red version. <3 I remember this.

I got the Eevee and decided it was cute. (Have you seen the Red sprite? cute city.)  I already knew how Eevee evolved, so I used a Water stone on it.  The Vaporeon (Named Silver.  I've taken to naming Vaporeon that since then) was on my final team.  The movest was something like Bite/Surf/Blizzard/Double Team.  It helped destroy the E4 >D


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 26, 2008)

Red.

As a seven year old, I had no idea about it's evolution. When I found out that some pokemon could evolve through stones, I tested it out on my eevee with a thunderstone.

Whenever I replay, I usually choose Flareon.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Whenever I replay I get Espeon.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 26, 2008)

^ Yes, but that's in Red. 

I don't have the Johto games, so Emerald is pretty much it for me.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

In RBY I go for Vaporeon.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 26, 2008)

Would I be able to use my Uspreon I drew on page 6 as my Eeveepersona?
If I can, I like a few changes, first the tail should be shorter to eliminate the tip heaviness and I'd like to change the colours, the body should be a dark purple, the rings a shiny gold and the eyes and orb on it's head should be green. Thanks.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

OK WW, added to first post. I can only work on it on Sundays as Saturdays are Chinese school till 5pm and then Chinese homework. Weekdays are of course school and we aren't having any holiday soon. And I can't do it at night on weekdays because I'm not allowed GIMP on my second computer which is the only one I can use on weekdays *breath*.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmm...

An Eevee, with glasses, furiously typing away on a computer, so with sweat beads and maybe his tongue sticking out a bit. Probably should be drawn from the side, so people can actually see him. Desktop or laptop doesn't matter, just whatever fits better on the final picture.

All subject to change.


----------



## Lili (Nov 26, 2008)

Can I use my avatar as my Eeveesona? Maybe it could be the female Eevee with peridot earrings and red chest fluff and tail-tip, listening to a purple I-Pod Shuffle. If not, just an Eevee with peridot earrings and red tail-tip and chest fluff reading sucking on a lollipop(since that's what I usually do). She also has hazel-ish green eyes and braces. Her name is Lili.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 26, 2008)

^ All ok. I don't know if the laptop can be added but I'll put you to the side and see if there is room.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 26, 2008)

> For your Eeveelution-sona you can draw me a rough copy of it or describe it in words or in any way to let me know what it's like. But if it's in words then tell me everything not just 'normal Espeon with a diamond' let me know where to put the diamonds, if to replacew the emerald with a diamond etc...
> 
> For the lineart it WILL take years because I can only work on GIMP in the Weekends and I have Chinese school on Saturdays[plus Chinese school goes to 5pm!] so I only have Sunday to do it.


Uh... Mine's pretty much Erindor. A shiny Espeon (green, lightish) with Salamence wings (Though I like them more realistic dragon-y) and a blue head gem. Pretty simple, right?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

Yes very simple but simple is good like how simple signatures are better than cramped ones.


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Nov 27, 2008)

Suggestion? Or a mere comment?


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 27, 2008)

^ I dunno, it's your Eeveesona but Shiny Espeon are awesome, Salamence are awesome and blue is my favorite colour.

Edit: I sorta need people's Eeveesona's to do the pic...


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Dec 5, 2008)

Um sorry I died here. >.< I sort of forgot about this club. 

Anyway, my eeveesona is really simple. It's an espeon with a blue jewel. I usually add a silver bracelet with a blue jewel on her right leg to make it seem less simple.


----------



## PurelyAmazing (Dec 5, 2008)

Eeeeeep, I want to join here because Eevee Rocks! =D

I love all the Eeveelutions, but my favourite has always been umbreon. <3


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 5, 2008)

Accepted.

*Members list [26 members]*
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
 -Shadowstar
 -Dark Butterfly 
 -MewXCharmeleonXEevee
 -Kriisa Scorcher
 -KawaiiKun
 -link008
 -Bakuphoon
 -WorstUsernameEver
 -Hikari Nijino
 -Jewel Espeon
 -Erindor the Espeon
 -Vaporeon~
 -ChaosTres
 -Drifloon Rocks 
 -Jason-Kun
 -Eeveelution
 -Full Metal Cookies
 -Amazing Sparkz
 -Flora and Ashes
 -Ruffledfeathers
 -Felidire
 -White Wolf
 -Lavia
 -Ayame
 -PurelyAmazing

Edit: Umbreon text.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 10, 2008)

Whoo, haven't been here in a while~

My eeveesona... let's see... she's an Umbreon with square glasses and blue eyes, and her rings are a little darker than those of normal Umbreons.


----------



## Eeveelution (Dec 11, 2008)

I guess I'll dig around for my Eevee persona, but I've had many. Basically my favorite's a white Eevee with a star on its forehead named "Star Angel", and has a ribbon with a "de-evolution stone" embedded into it. (Without the ribbon, she evolves into an Eeveelution I made called "Starveon".)

Also, my first Eevee was in Gold or Silver, but alas, I cannot remember what happened to it. (I got those games on the same day.) However, I named several Eevee "Eve" or "Even". (Now I like the name "Evera".) I recall wanting an Espeon really bad, too.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

OK cool. Added ^_^


----------



## cute eevee (Dec 13, 2008)

"Eevee Rocks!"


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

Well...I guess you want to join so...
*
Members list [27 members]*
-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
 -Shadowstar
 -Dark Butterfly 
 -MewXCharmeleonXEevee
 -Kriisa Scorcher
 -KawaiiKun
 -link008
 -Bakuphoon
 -WorstUsernameEver
 -Hikari Nijino
 -Jewel Espeon
 -Erindor the Espeon
 -Vaporeon~
 -ChaosTres
 -Drifloon Rocks 
 -Jason-Kun
 -Eeveelution
 -Full Metal Cookies
 -Amazing Sparkz
 -Flora and Ashes
 -Ruffledfeathers
 -Felidire
 -White Wolf
 -Lavia
 -Ayame
 -PurelyAmazing
-cute eevee


----------



## MidnightAgony (Dec 14, 2008)

Love the Umbreon Colours, but I would've done it like this:
*Members list[X Members]*
Members


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh yes. The same colour tends to look better to me...vote time!


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, reading the notes for 'Roar of Time' style, Butterfree said that the Roar of Time style replaces shiny Umbreon, though now that I think of it, I think a black and gold style would be awesomesauce.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't choose so it is up to everyone. But right now it's a tie. 

How do you edit a poll again?


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 24, 2008)

Eevee rocks!

May I join? :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmm... I like Eeveelutions too. Am in the process of creating a banner of them actually, as a request in my art thread.

I guess I'll join~

Eevee rocks~ WITH A TILDE!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 26, 2008)

*Members list [29 members]*

-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
  -Shadowstar
 -Dark Butterfly 
 -MewXCharmeleonXEevee
 -Kriisa Scorcher
 -KawaiiKun
 -link008
 -Bakuphoon
 -WorstUsernameEver
 -Hikari Nijino
 -Jewel Espeon
 -Erindor the Espeon
 -Vaporeon~
 -ChaosTres
 -Drifloon Rocks 
 -Jason-Kun
 -Eeveelution
 -Full Metal Cookies
 -Amazing Sparkz
 -Flora and Ashes
 -Ruffledfeathers
 -Felidire
 -White Wolf
 -Lavia
 -Ayame
 -PurelyAmazing
-cute eevee
-MissEeveelution
-Arylett Dawnsborough

YEAH! HRA COMES! LET US CELEBRATE IN THE QUEENS ROYALTY! Members, never mind my strange half...


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 31, 2008)

Me likey Eeveelutions :3 But not just the evolved forms- Eevee Rocks! (Wow, I _could_ be arsed to put it in context.)

Suddenly the Foxy Fandom seems slightly less pointful... but oh well ^^ Join pls?


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 31, 2008)

*Members list [30 members]*

-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
  -Shadowstar
 -Dark Butterfly 
 -MewXCharmeleonXEevee
 -Kriisa Scorcher
 -KawaiiKun
 -link008
 -Bakuphoon
 -WorstUsernameEver
 -Hikari Nijino
 -Jewel Espeon
 -Erindor the Espeon
 -Vaporeon~
 -ChaosTres
 -Drifloon Rocks 
 -Jason-Kun
 -Eeveelution
 -Full Metal Cookies
 -Amazing Sparkz
 -Flora and Ashes
 -Ruffledfeathers
 -Felidire
 -White Wolf
 -Lavia
 -Ayame
 -PurelyAmazing
-cute eevee
-MissEeveelution
-Arylett Dawnsborough
-Mike the Foxhog

Uh yay?!? :)


----------



## Eeveelution (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool, there's 30 members. I love having a fanclub... (Wait, this isn't about me. Darn confusing title...) Anyways, cool. I'm wondering if I should post some Eevee sprites I've made here?


----------



## Erindor the Espeon (Jan 4, 2009)

^ I'd like to see them.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 4, 2009)

Yep, Eevee sprites are awesome.

I have two different Espeon/Umbreon that I made...







I did an Espeon pixel over ages ago...my first pixel over which you may or may not remember...







Ehhh...I don't sprite much nowdays.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jan 11, 2009)

Those are good!


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 12, 2009)

Uh...thanks.

Well everybody, I'm not as interested in this place as much as I was. It just isn't as awesome as it seemed a while ago.

I think ownership shall go to Jewel Espeon who tends to be most active. 

You don't need a new thread yet the members list will be unchanged.

However PMing me from time to time may get me to update the members list.

I'll still come but not quite as often.


----------



## Eeveelution (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww, don't leave EeveeSkitty! You're a great leader, and we need you. D:


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, I guess I can still be here but not as often...ehh this place is dieing anyway.


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

Eevee Rocks! So do its evolutions. My favorite is Umbreon.

And in case you didn't notice, I joinfish.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Right. I'll come when I can.

*Members list [31 members]*

-EeveeSkitty [Owner]
  -Shadowstar
 -Dark Butterfly 
 -MewXCharmeleonXEevee
 -Kriisa Scorcher
 -KawaiiKun
 -link008
 -Bakuphoon
 -WorstUsernameEver
 -Hikari Nijino
 -Jewel Espeon
 -Erindor the Espeon
 -Vaporeon~
 -ChaosTres
 -Drifloon Rocks 
 -Jason-Kun
 -Eeveelution
 -Full Metal Cookies
 -Amazing Sparkz
 -Flora and Ashes
 -Ruffledfeathers
 -Felidire
 -White Wolf
 -Lavia
 -Ayame
 -PurelyAmazing
-cute eevee
-MissEeveelution
-Arylett Dawnsborough
-Mike the Foxhog
-Taliax


----------



## Taliax (Jan 17, 2009)

Yay! If I ever make a pokesona, it will probably be a latias/umbreon mix.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Mine is now a Espeon with a little of Umbreon(like the Shiny's blue glowy circles)

And of course different colours...


----------

